# NC35 - NC40 Ladies - How to make Patina E/S work?



## MissAlphaKitty (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you wear Patina and how are you wearing it?

I've tried it on my lid and it looks like such a non-colour on my NC35-NC40 complexion. I'd love to learn how to make it work

Thanks in advance


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 2, 2010)

i was using patina as a transition color for neutral looks.  i actually got bored with it pretty fast and found soba to be a better color for me!  i use soba daily.


----------



## sweetday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't have it yet, but I think I'd use it the same way, more of a bleanding out color. I'd like to get it to try, but probably not on my must haves list for now.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2010)

Try a gold or a pink base to pull out the undertone of your choice?


----------

